# Sounds Thread - Police/Ambulance/Firetruck/Etc.



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm always interested in hearing the different sounds! In The Netherlands we have a rather dull sound. But they are testing new sounds, more american 

Here is the sound of today;





Testing the new/american styled ones;





We have different sounds for the police, ambulance and firetruck, so people can recognize them. I never could but others can. Here are some of the police and firetrucks, ambulance sound is posted above;

Dutch firetrucks;





Dutch police cars;





What about your country? I've always been very interested in hearing NYC sounds. They're soooo nice!!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I prefer the old Dutch sound to the new more American sound. I hate the sound of American sirens. Why would you want to be like America? hno:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice thread. I find this interesting cause when I was playing SC3000 years back the sirens of the Asian and European police station are different from the American one.

In HK, some emergency have either the American or European sound

ambulance





police bike


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

From Estonia:

Ambulance:





Police:





Couldn't find a good one of a fire truck alarm.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Firefighters crossing the Chainbridge on St Florian's day:





A ladder-firetruck going to an accident:






Ambulance:






Police:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*The UK*

_Police_





_Fire_





Ambulance


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*New Zealand*

_Police_





_Ambulance_





_Fire_


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Germany*

_Police_





_Ambulance_





_Fire_


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*France*

_Police_





_Ambulance_





_Fire_


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I have to say having done a bit of searching now I much prefer the continental European sirens to the American/NZ/British sirens.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

It's about time the Dutch switch to some real sirens. The ones they have now just sound like toys...


*BELGIUM:*

Police:





Ambulance:


----------



## Dissenter (Nov 17, 2005)

*Australia*

Police:





Ambulance:





Fire:


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

UK

Police





Fire Engines





Ambulance


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

I like the European police/ambulance/firetruck siren (which goes "nee-nah nee-nah") more than the American siren(which goes aaaAAAAAAAAAaaaaa)


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

serdar samanlı;25578484 said:


> I like the European police/ambulance/firetruck siren (which goes "nee-nah nee-nah") more than the American siren(which goes aaaAAAAAAAAAaaaaa)


The two tone siren is still used on some smaller British police cars and vans, and many siren systems now offer a choice of siren.

British Two Tone Siren -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtC7c02-CdE


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.ktunnel.com/index.php/10...914b6eb52ad0fd8f860a1cec6228ff5df6d49e0819860

Carabinieri and Italian ambulance sirens


----------



## feimotion337 (Oct 25, 2008)

*coolrunescape.com you can buy cheap, fast runescape gold about money making*

what is the fastest way to make 1mil in runescape....http://www.coolrunescape.com/i am currently making 5k bow string which will get me about 500k but i don't know what to do after that.if u would like to look at my skills look at the highscores! plz help me.........!!!!!!!!!!!RunescapeRunescape goldWell.. around 3-4 years ago when i heard about runescape from a friend i decided to go check it out, i created 'Chavforlife' lol, you may laugh but it's true, i have no idea what made me think of that name, but yeah.. runescape powerlevelingBut anyway, since then i've only used this account but now it's got to the stage i actually really regret making this name in the first place, everyday my name get's commented by random player's, some "nice" comments suprisingly and some just pure hate which i understand ;p. But like with this name i'm forever getting judged, flamed when they have never actually spoken to me but meh.runescape cheatsWhat about you guy's, any of you regret making your runescape account name?http://www.maplemsmesos.com other game gold slleing http://www.coolrunescape.com/vgolds


----------



## Afoort (Sep 2, 2006)

I like the Belgium and German Police sounds


----------



## Afoort (Sep 2, 2006)

Sweden (Europe) 

Police





Ambulance


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

In the Netherlands there's even some kind of law for the sirens...

More NL

_Police_





_Fire_





_Ambulance (Rush Hour)_





_Motor Ambulance_





_Police and 2 times fire (noisy)_





_Different sirens of Dutch Ambulance_





_Worldwide sirens of ambulances (countries in left bottom) - Part 1_





_Worldwide sirens of ambulances (countries in left bottom) - Part 2_


----------

